# A Slackers Log: Redux



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

So, since my last Plog is buried somewhere a few pages back and I'm too lazy to go find it, I'll start a new one! 

A lot has changed since my last update, I've moved cities, got a job at an FLGS, and started (and failed to complete) a couple of armies! 

Currently my focus is on my Eldar (Iyanden) which are actually quite close to what I might consider complete (anywhere between 60 and 95% painted, depending on the model).

I've also been working on Custodes, and some Aleph for Infinity. 

Starting from the next post, I'll put up some photos


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Please excuse the poor photography, but here's a shot of the whole Iyanden force, a Work in Progress of the converted Spiritseer, and a Wraithknight that I'm calling done for now, but will likely go back to so that I can neaten up areas, highlight, and likely put some transfers on.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Next we have some Custodes I've been working on. They're also pretty heavily in progress, although I've finished with the Allarus Terminators for now, until I'm more comfortable with highlighting cloth, so that I can do a decent job on the cloaks and plumes.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Finally (for now at least), my Infinity Aleph. Again, more work in progress.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love those wraith construct models, makes me want to add them to my sprue pile. I like what you've done with the custodes, with the purple and gold


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Old Man78 said:


> I love those wraith construct models, makes me want to add them to my sprue pile. I like what you've done with the custodes, with the purple and gold


Thank you


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

So, it's been a few days since I updated this, I've not much to add. Unfortunately I only really paint at work, and I've had a busy couple of days. Hoping to get some painting done this weekend, however I may be too embarrassed to show my feeble efforts when my store is hosting Siege Studios painting workshop 😂

I have done a little work though, the Tassets and Pauldrons of one of my Custodes. I'm using a pretty simple recipe, Retributor Armour base, a wash of Reikland Fleshshade Gloss, then a coat of Lahmian Medium. This leaves a nice matte metallic look, that's easy to replicate. The photo here is before the Lahmian Medium.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

How'd you do the paint job on that wraithknight's face plate thingy for your Iayanden army?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Started off with a black base (army painter Matt Black), then I stole a makeup sponge from the wife (a triangular one, so I had some nice sharp edges to use). 

Using a tile, I got a selection of colours (turquoise, light blue, white), and using the sponge I lightly dabbed the paint in the pattern I wanted, starting with darker colours and working up to very light spelling of white. Didn't keep too neat about it. Then painted in the star, and gave a coat of gloss varnish


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

So, I decided to challenge myself today, and see if I could paint a model in a short shift. 

I had a finecast Abaddon hanging around, and a 4 hour shift to get through.

I was at work, so had to serve customers and answer emails, but I'm still pretty happy considering


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

You achieved in hours what normally takes me weeks/months


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Old Man78 said:


> You achieved in hours what normally takes me weeks/months


I'm not going to lie, it normally takes me that kind of time too. Which is kinda why recently I've been trying to challenge myself with painting faster. Hopefully I can get faster as well as increase the quality. I guess it just depends on how much I practice.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

A good way to challenge yourself, for sure. I usually don't dabble in speedpainting, but more batchpainting myself.

What's next on your table?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> A good way to challenge yourself, for sure. I usually don't dabble in speedpainting, but more batchpainting myself.
> 
> What's next on your table?


Tyberos the Red Wake 

Here's some photos.

After this I'm debating between a Vindicare and a Callidus, or some Primaris Marines. Although I do still need to finish my Custodian Guard and my Infinity Models...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

How did you do the base on tyberos or was that prebuilt?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> How did you do the base on tyberos or was that prebuilt?


The base is a resin one, but I can tell you how I painted it if that is any use to you?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

So I've not really had an update for a few days, been in a slump for the last fortnight. I won't bore people here with the details (I'll post in Pointless Venting, where it belongs), but suffice to say I've not been in a creative mood. Hoping that this weekend I can get back on the horse, so all being well I'll have a nice update soon


----------

